# Fantasy Adventures with Byzantine Flair in Parsantium - City at the Crossroads (for Pathfinder RPG)



## Stainless (Apr 24, 2014)

An excellent review and I agree with all of it. I think your comment, "... contains undiluted elements of ancient Earth cultures, which can feel a bit jarring at times when juxtaposed against more fantasy elements." is spot on and the main criticism I have of the book. The art didn't bother me much. Overall, it's an exotic and very realistic city with a ton of plot hooks that I like very much.


----------

